# gathering a development team for a sci-fi shooter game



## kaylin martin (May 8, 2013)

Team Structure
I am the script writer and i design the story.
There is also Jordan who debugs the code if he sees a fault

Talent Needed

talent is needed in all areas:

Graphical Design
Games design
Games development
Development of Tolls and apps
Project Testers (not until a later date)
Script writing
Map Building
Level Editing
Enviromental art
Programming
Software Engineering
Audion Engineering
Animation Artists


Website
website is down but i have a attached a .zip file with the website inside. just run index.html and presto

Contact Method
[email protected]

Previous Work by Team
None.
except for a highly detailed story line, script and plan for a fantasy action game

Project Info
Team name
evolutionite

Project Name
fractal

Target Aim
retail

Compensation Plan
if the project succeeds i will offer 2.5% of profit from every game to each person

Technology
i am planning to use unreal engine/udk. So the platform will be pc, xbox 360.720 and ps3/4

Feedback
None



Description

I am planning to make a game named fractal. I planned to do a kickstarter and then hire people but that would not be possible for me due to age. so if anybody wishes to help it would be much appreciated and would not go unheard. once the game is made and hopefully commercially released each person shall have a profit from the cut.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2013)

Firstly, please un-format your text colour.
Its a pain to try and see in the dark theme of this site, which a large number of us use.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 8, 2013)

kaylin martin said:


> [email protected]


Let me take a wild guess, you were born in 1997?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 8, 2013)

Let me get this straight - you have a script that you want to turn into a game with no previous game design experience or programming skills, you want to assemble a team of coders and artists to make that a reality, you offer 2,5% of profits to each individual on the team as incentive and you expect those complete strangers to work effectively together on long distances?

...I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## kaylin martin (May 8, 2013)

yes i am 15 but i don't believe that makes a difference because i enjoy what i am doing and am taking computing in school and will go on to do game developing in college


----------



## kaylin martin (May 8, 2013)

formatting changed


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 8, 2013)

How do I put this nicely....hmmmm....I got it!

No.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 8, 2013)

You need a lot more material before you can go about hunting for additional team members. You basically have a wish and an e-mail address. AKA a crapshoot.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2013)

Now that I can see it, I like your passion and guts to pitch this.
But I think its very very ambitious atm. Its not easy task, not some after school project.


----------



## kaylin martin (May 8, 2013)

thanks black-Ice
i know its not an easy task but i believe my passion and determination will drive me through. I have 3 people up to now to help with this:
Jordan who was mentioned before
a composer from france
and a sound effects specialist

I found the two on gamedev.net


----------



## kaylin martin (May 8, 2013)

nobody?


----------



## BORTZ (May 8, 2013)

At least he picked a generally untapped and un saturated genera. In fact I can't even think of any scifi shooters released in the past 10 years.


----------



## kaylin martin (May 8, 2013)

> In fact I can't even think of any scifi shooters released in the past 10 years


sarcastic much. Too be honest i don't really care about peoples opinions if there just going to f*ck around they could at least say something constructive


----------



## ilman (May 8, 2013)

Something this big coming from an idea of a 15-year-old? I'd be amazed if this actually works out. 
I,  a 14-year old,  who has been learning C++ for 3 years now,  am developing a game,  as well. It's a project built by two devs,  so we aren't aiming for something this large (after all it's ascii-based for now  ) 
I wish you luck on the project, but starting the development of a game requires more than just a script.


----------



## DCG (May 8, 2013)

I made a game in school once XD
It was build in one day, I'll try to look if I still got the files 

We called it Nuclear africa and won a small price with it XD
(it was really crappy)


----------



## BORTZ (May 8, 2013)

kaylin martin said:


> sarcastic much. Too be honest i don't really care about peoples opinions if there just going to f*ck around they could at least say something constructive


 
Ok you want something constructive?

Lets start at the beginning. You are the script writer. What programming languages do you know? Java, C, C++, Python, Ruby?
Whats your scope for your project? When will this be available?
How are you planning to get the rights to get this available on current/nextgen consoles?
How are you going to get everyone to cooperate and work on your time schedule? 

I wouldnt put that you have a detailed story. Thats false advertising.  

HEAR THIS. IF you get someone to set you up a kickstarter, I WILL BACK you. And I will watch you the entire way as you prove my all of our doubts wrong.


----------



## mameks (May 8, 2013)

kaylin martin said:


> yes i am 15 but i don't believe that makes a difference because i enjoy what i am doing and am taking computing in school and will go on to do game developing in college


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 8, 2013)

Someone has been playing a bit too much game dev tycoon.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 8, 2013)

There's a general consensus when it comes to project starting that you recruit people once you have something to show - at least a tech demo of what your project is going to be like that you want to improve upon. Just a script isn't enough, anyone can write a story.


----------



## mameks (May 8, 2013)

In all seriousness though, you're asking a hell of a lot from people who would be getting piss all in return.
You may have written the story, and I'm sure it's...adequate, but you're asking people to do all the heavy lifting for you, and there's *absolutely no guarantee *that you will get anywhere near close to finishing this project, and that if you do there's also a very slim chance that it will be anything remarkable. You've decided on a game in the most cluttered genre, with the titans of the games industry at the very top of the heap and everyone else just farting around in the cesspool that it's become.

By all means continue to aspire towards making this game, but not until you've got the story properly polished, and some actual resources. Asking on a forum for people to help is obviously a good way go start off, but not when you're keeping the majority of any profits for doing the easiest part.
Anyways, that's my shit said, enjoy


----------



## Rizsparky (May 8, 2013)

From personal experience, I think you should de-scope your project a little bit, Id be pretty pissed to be part of your team for it to be abandoned after a few months.


----------



## Snailface (May 8, 2013)

kaylin martin said:


> yes i am 15 but i don't believe that makes a difference because i enjoy what i am doing and am taking computing in school and will go on to do game developing in college


Inspiring.
Emboldened by your courage, I think I will perform a heart surgery and then go to medical school.


----------



## haohmaru6 (May 9, 2013)

To the OP,

You may be confused by the sarcasm and general hostility. You should be aware this forum may not be the best place to be asking for this kind of assistance.

Don't take the fact that you're being called a kid as demeaning, because you ARE a kid, which means you have TIME, LOTS OF TIME. This also means you can make a great many mistakes without too much penalty, which you HAVE TO MAKE to LEARN.

There's nothing wrong with wanting to make a game, or pursuing the career of making games in general, (and don't ever let ANYONE convince you otherwise,) but you are attempting to skip too far ahead, which inevitably will lead to catastrophic failure, resulting in discouragement, and no one wants that.

If you want to start making games, first of all don't even THINK about doing it for profit.

See what other people are doing.
Get a hold of some of the widely available game making tools.
Learn what a design document is, and write one.
Learn how to implement your design document yourself.
Don't promise anyone anything about "profits," but make sure you give due credit to anyone who provides any kind of assistance.
Don't spend too long on your game.
Finish your game, release it on several forums (for FREE,) and get as much feedback as you can.

Then do it all again, and again, and again. Build a portfolio, and never stop adding to it.

While you're doing all that, you can read a lot of books about game design and the games industry.
Read some articles on game design from people who know a lot about it. Mark Cerny (Marble Madness,) comes to mind, as just ONE example.
In school, focus on math, literature, art, and psychology, because you need them all in game design.

When you finish your game, post on this forum about it so you can get more feedback.

Good luck, and don't lose your passion.


----------



## Xuphor (May 9, 2013)

I'll be 100% honest here, OP, you might want to download and tinker with RPG Maker XP, and learn it's scripting system (It can do some very interesting things if used right). Make your own game in RPG Maker (It's VERY easy to do), and add some of your own personal touches via story and of course unique additions made by learning it's script. At the very least I'd make a 15 minute sampler of what you're intending to do. I'm saying to use RPG Maker XP because it is the quickest way to make your own game.

Then re-create this thread, with a link to the RPG Maker XP game you made, and showcase in the thread (by use of video/images), the unique ideas you have that would actually make people want to help you out. Also point out what parts of the game you did not make (pre-made assets, graphics, sound, animations, etc), so people know that's not your focus, and that's what you need help with. It can't just be some cliche'd RPG thing, trust me.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 9, 2013)

If all you have is a script why don't you make a movie.
EVERYONE WANTS TO BE AN ACTOR!!!


----------



## kaylin martin (May 9, 2013)

Thanks everybody for the feedback.
I am soon to start learning unrealscript and c#. Along with some other resources such as 3ds max, Softimage and mudbox (which I used to create 2 low poly models).

I am also getting somebody to open a kicksrarter for me (hopefully) if it is successfully opened I shall link it back to this forum. So please stay watching.

Regards
Kaylin


----------



## wafflebeard (May 16, 2013)

Okay I know I'm late to the party but I still wanted to share a few thoughts concerning your proposal.

One. Even though you thanked everyone who posted in this thread for their feedback, it seems like you promptly ignored all of them and continued on your half-baked path (and there was near-universally quality feedback coming at you here; Hyro-Sama, BortzANATOR, Foxi4, haohmaru6 and shlong all had great constructive criticism, among others). Even though the single most common piece of advice given to you was to scale back your project and to practice your desired craft, you're still talking about setting up a Kickstarter to fund your dream game. You got buttmad at people for poking fun at your overly-ambitious plan even though they were giving you useful feedback, albeit feedback coated in a delicious candy shell of sarcasm. Ignoring quality advice like that is a sure route to disappointment and disillusionment.

Two. In regards to Kickstarter, I really think you're biting off more than you can chew. I've bankrupted myself more than once on Kickstarter (dat comics section) and I make a habit of reading interviews by the creators of successful Kickstarter drives and I have to tell you, from what I know about how Kickstarter works *you are severely underestimating how huge of an undertaking it is and setting yourself up for failure*. Multiple creative professionals have stated flat out that running a Kickstarter campaign is a month-long full time job, to say nothing of the time required to fulfill all of your pledge rewards. First of all, your Kickstarter WILL fail if all you have demonstrate your product is the promise of a script, a French composer, and your friend Jordan's undoubtedly mad debugging skills. You need concept art, video footage of gameplay, music samples, anything that proves you're not a 15 year old dreamer (which you are, and there's nothing wrong with that *at all* but it will not help get you backers I promise). Also, at the risk of nitpicking, your pledge rewards are unrealistic and uninspired. You have no low-level pledges (always always always give the option to pledge $1-5). You promise that backers can get Fractal and _all of your future products_ at half price; how can you fulfill that promise if your goal is retail sales? That is outside of your sphere of influence as the creator. And 50 pounds for a "free" copy of the game? How is it free if they pay retail price? You need to diversify your rewards and offer something other than copies of your game, otherwise you'll have a tough time getting backer #1.

Three. You have chosen to create a game that falls into possibly the single most populated genre of game on the shelves right now. You can't swing a dead cat on a string at a gaming convention without knocking over a dozen sci fi shooters. And unfortunately, most of them are destined for obscurity. AAA sci fi FPS games flop all the time, never mind all the indie ones that no one remembers. I'm not telling you this to discourage you or to kill your dream, quite the opposite. That means that if you are committed to this story, to this game, then take your time. Start honing your craft now. Write everyday. Learn programming languages, learn everything you can - science, history, politics, math, anything and everything. If this story is truly a passion project of yours then you have to train, starting now. You're 15, you have a lot of time ahead of you. Start training now so that when the time comes to make your passion a reality, when opportunity knock, you can pour yourself and all of your training into it and make your game _*exceptional*_. Will anything less really satisfy?

That's all I have. I hope you take this in the spirit intended and not as a personal attack. I wish you all the best.


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (May 16, 2013)

Let's Review this in steps.


kaylin martin said:


> Team Structure
> I am the script writer and i design the story.
> There is also Jordan who debugs the code if he sees a fault


Script? I assume you'll be using Game Maker?
Although Programmer and Designer goes well together, doing both will be a pain, trust me.
Not only you need to make 26 pages long GDD's, you as well need to Code all functions into the game.
In the end, you'll finish the game with RSI.


kaylin martin said:


> Talent Needed
> 
> talent is needed in all areas:


Aka, you can't do anything yourself?


kaylin martin said:


> Graphical Design
> Games design
> Games development
> Development of Tolls and apps
> ...


This should be translated into:
Designer
Designer
Programmer
Programmer
QA
Programmer
Designer
Designer
Artist
Programmer
Programmer
Programmer
Artist

Aka, so 13 'talents' that can be easily be noted into 4.
They're mostly the same thing.


kaylin martin said:


> Website
> website is down but i have a attached a .zip file with the website inside. just run index.html and presto


Pardon me? Your site is supposed to work on the Internet, not on our Hard Disks/SSD's.


kaylin martin said:


> Contact Method
> [email protected]


You want to have Spam in your Inbox, don't you?


kaylin martin said:


> Previous Work by Team
> None.


Expect nothing then.
First Projects always start on your own, and the bigger your Portfolio becomes, the more people you can expect to work with you.


kaylin martin said:


> except for a highly detailed story line, script and plan for a fantasy action game


No experience + Trying to establish a Team = Planning to fail.


kaylin martin said:


> Project Info
> Team name
> evolutionite


You have a name already, good.


kaylin martin said:


> Project Name
> fractal


Again, good.


kaylin martin said:


> Target Aim
> retail


Wait, how do you ever want to sell a game, made by people with no experience?
And like you said afterwards, it's your hobby, and you're young, so you're better off not selling it, and shipping it for free, because of your age, and the fact you're not an Industry worker.


kaylin martin said:


> Compensation Plan
> if the project succeeds i will offer 2.5% of profit from every game to each person


2,5% out of € 0,01?
Well, good luck!


kaylin martin said:


> Technology
> i am planning to use unreal engine/udk. So the platform will be pc, xbox 360.720 and ps3/4


How do you want to Publish anything on an Xbox 360, PS3, PS4, or new Xbox, without being licensed at Sony nor Microsoft?
You'll need years of experience, in order to get licensed, and you'll need a license, in order to Publish anything on a Console, even if it's a simply "Hello World" thing.
Not counting Homebrew, of course.
By the way, if you want to Script on Unreal Engine or UDK, you'll rather not need a Programmer, as every idiot knows how it works.


kaylin martin said:


> Feedback
> None


I understand this one.


kaylin martin said:


> Description
> 
> I am planning to make a game named fractal. I planned to do a kickstarter and then hire people but that would not be possible for me due to age. so if anybody wishes to help it would be much appreciated and would not go unheard. once the game is made and hopefully commercially released each person shall have a profit from the cut.


Once more, you're not working in the Games Industry, so chances to commercially release your game are 0.
Of course making the game would be possible, but you should really do everything on your own, without the commercial blabs.
Not even KickStarter could help you on it, you've easily spent € 10000,- on Age Ratings, Advertisements, Legal Paperwork, etc., before you even have your first line of Code written down.
Sending in ideas to companies would be possible, but they won't take requests from any unexperienced Designers.

Well, I wish you luck, the idea sounds good, but don't expect any help.


----------



## kaylin martin (May 16, 2013)

Thanks.
I am currently making a 2d version of the game with 1 level as a 'taster'. I have also created a few low-poly models in mudbox. I am going on to create a small teaser trailer. I am learning JavaScript to go on to unrealscript. I have 2 current programmers then Jordan for debbiging. I have 3-4 people in music and sfx. I will have an artist in the near future he is currently with a client.

Well that's all for now.
Thanks


----------



## Sop (May 16, 2013)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> Let's Review this in steps.
> 
> Script? I assume you'll be using Game Maker?
> Although Programmer and Designer goes well together, doing both will be a pain, trust me.
> ...


A programmer doesn't do "Audion engineering". That's usually done by composers and sound engineers.


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (May 16, 2013)

That, my son, is called, Audio Programming.
Engineering = Programming.
As a Game Programmer, I know where I'm talking about.


----------



## BORTZ (May 16, 2013)

kaylin martin said:


> I have also created a few low-poly models in mudbox.
> Thanks


Can you post some renders from mudbox?


----------



## kaylin martin (May 22, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Can you post some renders from mudbox?


sorry i was away and i came back to a failed hardrive but luckily i backed up so here they are.
there are zoom outs and close ups.
it had to be on dropbox because the filesize is to large
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gwzpoem7qcx4mu3/renders.zip
please give critisisim as long as it is constructive
thanks


----------



## nando (May 22, 2013)

your models are bad. study some anatomy if you you want to model people. observation alone it's not gonna make you fully understand what goes on under the skin. there should be some good videos on youtube.

don't jump straight to digital anatomy, the facility of software to churn out quick progress will make you skip important aspects of what you should be paying attention too. again study anatomy, find old school anatomy videos on youtube. they should start off with the skeletal system, then muscular then skin and features. I cannot stress anatomy enough

other than that don't get discourage by naysayers, it is completely possible to make an indie game at your age you just have to scale it to a manageable size and find people with skill and no life to join in.

get ready to be in it for the long haul. I've participated in 2 indie movies over the past 8 years and neither of them are complete.


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (May 23, 2013)

I actually think the Models look pretty creative.
But they're just MOV files, so I'm unable to check for errors in the Model.


----------



## kaylin martin (May 23, 2013)

Thanks I will upload the main file. What format will be best


----------



## Sop (May 23, 2013)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> That, my son, is called, Audio Programming.
> Engineering = Programming.
> As a Game Programmer, I know where I'm talking about.


 
"Where I'm talking about"? And just because you've studied one aspect of game creation doesn't mean you're a master at them all.

Audio engineer = Sound engineer (Which is usually done by a composer/producer if you're on a small team)
Audio Programmer = Someone who writes software to edit audio such as a VST

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_engineer

As a musician (and game programmer), I know where I'm talking about.


----------



## BORTZ (May 23, 2013)

Hows that kickstarter coming along? And if those are honestly your (highly) detailed models, 


Spoiler



you are going to get eaten alive by kickstarter


Spoiler



actually just ignored to death. but you get the idea





PS high polygon count doesnt mean highly detailed. for what you have im sure you can easily drop the count to somewhere around 1 or 2000. lol


----------



## kaylin martin (May 23, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Hows that kickstarter coming along? And if those are honestly your (highly) detailed models,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 

not highly detailed by any means. But it's a start


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (May 23, 2013)

Facepalm to Sop.


----------



## kaylin martin (May 23, 2013)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> Facepalm to Sop.


please explain?


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (May 23, 2013)

Read his Post, and you'll know enough.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 23, 2013)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> That, my son, is called, Audio Programming.
> Engineering = Programming.
> As a Game Programmer, I know where I'm talking about.


You're a what where?

Audio Engineering is not the same as Audio Programming - the former is all about using software and hardware for recording and mixing sound as well as composing music and creating sound effects, the latter is the implementation of that recorded sound, encoding or synthesizing artificial sound using hardware.


----------



## kaylin martin (May 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You're a what where?
> 
> Audio Engineering is not the same as Audio Programming - the former is all about using software and hardware for recording and mixing sound as well as composing music and creating sound effects, the latter is the implementation of that recorded sound, encoding or synthesizing artificial sound using hardware.


 
does it mater about the definition... really?


----------



## BORTZ (May 28, 2013)

It should, if you are the progekt manager.


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (May 28, 2013)

*Project.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2013)

kaylin martin said:


> does it mater about the definition... really?


yes its like saying potato and apple are the same


----------



## kaylin martin (May 28, 2013)

Point taken


----------



## kaylin martin (Jun 11, 2013)

it's been a while. what do you think of my new kickstarter proposal:
please edit, amend and modify the proposal as you wish (i will be very greatfull)

My name's kaylin! I love gaming! I want to make an FPS game funded by Kickstarter!
The game will be made in udk.
I have gathered a small team for development using gamedev.net i believe this shows initiative.
i have created two low poly models for the game and various concepts.
What will the money be used for?:
it will be used for a lisence in UDK
Extra workforce
computer upgrades (as i am currently using a very low power netbook; acer aspire one d257)

the games name is fractal here is the storyline:
An alien ship crash lands on earth. The survivors of the ship claim to come in peace. They are of a simple kind named the rikiya but are slave driven by a stonger brutal race (krooga). But the Krooga allow the rikiya to leave the rocky desolate planet hagaben in order to find a new life. But what the rikiya did not know is that this act of kindness was actually an act of genocide. The Krooga sabotaged the Rikiya’s ship to ventilate a deadly virus just above earth. So the ship crash landed on earth spreading a deadly virus once the doors to the ship were opened.

25 years later earth is left as a wasteland the majority of people have left for another colony or have been killed trying to escape or in action. A war is raging between the krooga and humans.

The virus known as Fractillium causes skin and flesh to crack and frature with plasma filled cracks. Only the Rikiya and humans are subject to the virus.

The Krooga harvest the fractilliacts (victims of Fractillium) as an energy source.
There are Fractilliacts but then there are fractals, people born of the Fractillium virus, who are then immune to the effects but can harness the raw power that fractillium offers.

Commander Paul Rogan, is a fractal, but not a normal one by all means. He was subject to experimentations conducted by the Krooga to try and find an infinte energy source. But instead they created there worst nightmare. They created a human thats smaller than them, but faster, stronger and smarter than they are. To them he is known as subject x, to us he is known as a hero.

The Rikiya and humans do there best to try and evict the krooga from are planet. Commander Rogan has to gather a team to finish the war.

But he is not expected to survive this suicide mission.

Back us on kickstarter and be rewarded:



Submit £10 or more and you shall have access to exclusive betas and demos.



Submit £25 or more and you shall receive fractal via downloadable acess



Submit £50 or more and you will have access to a kickstarter exclusive edition with the ost and artwork included.



Subimt £1000 or more and you will be in the game.

submit £2500 and you can create your own mission for the game.
Submit £3000 and you can incorporate a charcter design into the game
submit £5000 and you can design your own short campaign with a character of your choice


----------



## kaylin martin (Jun 11, 2013)

also my site is live  http://evolutionite.hostingsiteforfree.com/


----------



## kaylin martin (Jun 14, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/looking-for-artists-and-animators.349474/


----------



## Pleng (Jun 15, 2013)

kaylin martin said:


> also my site is live  http://evolutionite.hostingsiteforfree.com/


 
Nobody is going to take your kickstarter seriously if you're not willing to ever stump up a tenner to get a proper domain name.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 17, 2013)

kaylin martin said:


> also my site is live  http://evolutionite.hostingsiteforfree.com/


 
hostingsiteforfree


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 17, 2013)

The thing about Kickstarter is that you need to have a substantial part of the project ready OR you need to be an established coder that can give a guarantee of finishing the project. When you receive the donation, you HAVE to deliver. If you spend the money, you HAVE to give it back if you don't deliever. You can get yourself in a world of trouble if you don't.

What portion of the project is ready for showcasing? I'm guessing you haven't moved past the script stage.


----------



## kaylin martin (Jun 17, 2013)

i have the models done in mudbox but they are only concepts


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 17, 2013)

kaylin martin said:


> Team Structure
> I am the script writer and i design the story.
> There is also Jordan who debugs the code if he sees a fault
> 
> ...



How do you plan to pay the unreal engine licensing fee? Look it up it is very very very expensive.


----------



## kaylin martin (Jun 17, 2013)

that will be done through the kickstarter until then i will be using the non-commercial version as i can still distribute betas and demos


----------



## kaylin martin (Jun 17, 2013)

until the kickstarter is ready i have this as a way to raise money for in the meantime (mainly for pc component upgrades) http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-will-create-your-website.349660/


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 17, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The thing about Kickstarter is that you need to have a substantial part of the project ready OR you need to be an established coder that can give a guarantee of finishing the project. When you receive the donation, you HAVE to deliver. If you spend the money, you HAVE to give it back if you don't deliever. You can get yourself in a world of trouble if you don't.
> 
> What portion of the project is ready for showcasing? I'm guessing you haven't moved past the script stage.


 
Apparently you havent seen his website, very very promising


----------



## kaylin martin (Jun 17, 2013)

could anybody please make amendments to my kickstarter "promotion" if you wish to call it that. it will be very appreciated


----------



## kaylin martin (Jun 17, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Apparently you havent seen his website, very very promising


 
sorry for my arrogance i cant tell if this is sarcasm or not


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 17, 2013)

Sarcasm. Have you been reading any of the advice ANYONE has given you in this thread?
You really need to stop double posting.


----------



## Plstic (Jun 17, 2013)

I doubt this is gonna happen dude. You can't expect people to work for you if there is no demo.


----------



## Xuphor (Jun 17, 2013)

Look at my avatar/signature. Those are models I make for Second Life using Blender just for fun as a hobby, yet they are *SIGNIFICANTLY* better than yours.
I'm not delirious though, I know for a fact that my models are a loooooong way off from being good enough for PS3/4 and the like developers, and I've been doing 3d models as a hobby for years.

Also: your models are beneath concept. Heck, show mine to a real developer, and they might say something like "Nice concept, but where is the specular map, the diffuse map, and are the UV maps arranged to be easily re-colorable?" Your models don't have ANY texture maps.
Another thing: It seriously looks to me that _*you got the pre-rigged "humanoid" demo model, slightly changed it, and are calling it your own*_. Actually rigging a model yourself (as I did with this one) is very tedious work, and takes a lot of time to get right.

Also, I'm not trying to be mean, but the script you stated:


> An alien ship crash lands on earth. The survivors of the ship claim to come in peace. They are of a simple kind named the rikiya but are slave driven by a stonger brutal race (krooga). But the Krooga allow the rikiya to leave the rocky desolate planet hagaben in order to find a new life. But what the rikiya did not know is that this act of kindness was actually an act of genocide. The Krooga sabotaged the Rikiya’s ship to ventilate a deadly virus just above earth. So the ship crash landed on earth spreading a deadly virus once the doors to the ship were opened. 25 years later earth is left as a wasteland the majority of people have left for another colony or have been killed trying to escape or in action. A war is raging between the krooga and humans. The virus known as Fractillium causes skin and flesh to crack and frature with plasma filled cracks. Only the Rikiya and humans are subject to the virus. The Krooga harvest the fractilliacts (victims of Fractillium) as an energy source. There are Fractilliacts but then there are fractals, people born of the Fractillium virus, who are then immune to the effects but can harness the raw power that fractillium offers. Commander Paul Rogan, is a fractal, but not a normal one by all means. He was subject to experimentations conducted by the Krooga to try and find an infinte energy source. But instead they created there worst nightmare. They created a human thats smaller than them, but faster, stronger and smarter than they are. To them he is known as subject x, to us he is known as a hero. The Rikiya and humans do there best to try and evict the krooga from are planet. Commander Rogan has to gather a team to finish the war. But he is not expected to survive this suicide mission.


 
Sounds like one of the most cliche'd things I've ever read, and it IS the most cliche thing in terms of sci-fi storylines.


----------



## azndimsumjai (Jun 17, 2013)

Well if it gives any ray of hope at all, the PS4 is offering indie self publishing. Your website leaves a lot to be desired. If you want to be on Kickstarter, just as everyone else has said you have to prove to the world that you are able to deliver. Everyone can dream big, just take small steps towards your big dream. Maybe instead of doing a SCI FI shooter, you could turn this concept into a 2d metroid style game. You would still be keeping your sci fi shooting genre in tact, it would just be more of a 2d sci fi open world exploration type shooter. This in turn would bring the scale of your project down, the amount of resources it needs down and you will be able to reach a wider audience if its a great indie game at a lower price.

You seem to keep ignoring any kind of constructive criticism anyone is giving you on this site and yet you keep asking for peoples opinions. How do you expect to be successful when you can't even listen to good advice.


----------



## kaylin martin (Jun 17, 2013)

azndimsumjai said:


> Well if it gives any ray of hope at all, the PS4 is offering indie self publishing. Your website leaves a lot to be desired. If you want to be on Kickstarter, just as everyone else has said you have to prove to the world that you are able to deliver. Everyone can dream big, just take small steps towards your big dream. Maybe instead of doing a SCI FI shooter, you could turn this concept into a 2d metroid style game. You would still be keeping your sci fi shooting genre in tact, it would just be more of a 2d sci fi open world exploration type shooter. This in turn would bring the scale of your project down, the amount of resources it needs down and you will be able to reach a wider audience if its a great indie game at a lower price.
> 
> You seem to keep ignoring any kind of constructive criticism anyone is giving you on this site and yet you keep asking for peoples opinions. How do you expect to be successful when you can't even listen to good advice.


 
im keeping criticism of any kind in mind. thank you. what engine would be suggested for that


----------



## kaylin martin (Jun 17, 2013)

i was thinking more in the way of a duke nukem\ quake\ doom style game as in 2.5D fps


----------



## Gahars (Jun 17, 2013)

kaylin martin said:


> could anybody please make amendments to my kickstarter "promotion" if you wish to call it that. it will be very appreciated


 

If you can't even write with proper grammar, how are people supposed to believe that you can turn out a functional game?


----------



## Xuphor (Jun 17, 2013)

kaylin martin said:


> im keeping criticism of any kind in mind. thank you. what engine would be suggested for that


I will give you one thing, you're handling feedback like big developers do.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> If you can't even write with proper grammar, how are people supposed to believe that you can turn out a functional game?


 
kaylin martin never said it was going to be a good game.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 17, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Look at my avatar/signature. Those are models I make in Second Life just for fun as a hobby, yet they are SIGNIFICANTLY better than yours.











Spoiler


----------



## SSVAV (Jun 17, 2013)

Seriously how is this thread not closed yet, it has been 4 pages of dream bashing and 15 year old drama


----------



## Xuphor (Jun 17, 2013)

1 - Several years old.
2 - I didn't make that one, just used it and modified it some. The suggestiveness was made by p1ngpong to annoy me.
3 - I made my current one from scratch in Blender for the model and Photoshop for the texture.
4 - Don't change the topic to me when it's not in EoF unless you're p1ngpong.

That quote was from a serious informational post to Kaylin, and while I know you don't like me much, even you must admit my current avatar/signature model is much better looking than theirs.



			
				SSVAV said:
			
		

> Seriously how is this thread not closed yet, it has been 4 pages of dream bashing and 15 year old drama


Welcome to the internet, that kind of thing is common to do when the 15-year-old in question clearly knows nothing about what to actually do, has no desire to listen to people that are truly trying to help them, and keeps going on completely ignoring everyone that doesn't say anything positive, even when there is nothing positive to say (unless it's sarcasm).
Basically - Everyone is "dream bashing" because frankly Kaylin deserves it. Have you read the 4 pages? It started with people (including me) trying to truly help him/her, but they say they listen to us, but actually completely ignore us. That's how NOT to do this.


----------



## kaylin martin (Jun 17, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> 1 - Several years old.
> 2 - I didn't make that one, just used it and modified it some. The suggestiveness was made by p1ngpong to annoy me.
> 3 - I made my current one from scratch in Blender for the model and Photoshop for the texture.
> 4 - Don't change the topic to me when it's not in EoF unless you're p1ngpong.
> ...



Like I said before it is only a concept no way near what I want it to look like. Also if you read the whole thread you would know that I made them on my first attempt at mudbox but if I put more time into it (which I will do) I will create from the skeleton up.


----------



## kaylin martin (Jun 17, 2013)

Also I am taking all feedback n. I have already lowered the scope and am thinking of again changing the engine.


----------



## Xuphor (Jun 17, 2013)

kaylin martin said:


> Like I said before it is only a concept no way near what I want it to look like. Also if you read the whole thread you would know that I made them on my first attempt at mudbox but if I put more time into it (which I will do) I will create from the skeleton up.


 
With all you've done so far, your mannerisms, the fact you ALREADY STARTED trying to get money from kickstarter for this, etc, I just flat up don't believe you. Yes, I have read the entire thread and laughed my ass off many times because of how poorly you're taking feedback, ignoring it entirely yet saying you're listening.

So seriously, take what most people here are saying: Just stop *ALL* of this stuff until you are WELL beyond the "concept" (as you call it) phase. As I said, my own models are not even at the concept stage for a major developer. this is amongst the least of your problems so far.

FYI - This is the "planning" stage for most developers. That's when nothing is actually done. Concept stage include the famous "concept art", and in order to have concept art, you need to be VERY far along in lore/story/etc. Much further than what you've shown.

Take down the Kickstarter, request a close/hide of this thread, get WAAAAAY further in your models, make a TON more of the script, then remake this thread months later (with all proper grammar and terms) with something that actually proves you're serious (IE models that far surpass my own, a REAL script of the entire first half of the game, etc), startup a kickstarter again AFTER you get some people here that support you, then you'll be taken more seriously.


----------



## ilman (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't agree more with Xuphor.
Actually, here's what you can do, which is what I did:
You mentioned that you'll start learning C#. Focus on learning C++ instead. It's pretty similar, so you should easily get into it.
Ignore 3D modelling and 3D animation and kill the Kickstarter.
After you've learned the basics of classes, templates, functions, etc. you can make a small ASCII game (me and a friend made one, you can find what 3 years of learning C++ and 1 week of coding looks like here: http://www.4shared.com/file/EnG48hCj/alpha_111.html (sorry for 4shared, my friend didn't want another hosting site and don't worry, it's not a virus. Ignore the character selection screen, the other dev is a bit strange at times  )). Afterwards, start using SDL (I can really recommend Lazy Foo's tutorial, especially once he's done making one on SDL 2.0, but that's for the future). Then go through his OpenGL tutorial. 
Once you are done with that, you can start a small indie game and search for 1 artist and 1 sound designer, nothing more.
Heck, you should be able to draw some simple sprites yourself and grab some free music off the Internet.
Make the game free and post it on the forums with a donation button. That way you'll get some revenue.
If you get enough money, you can hire more people and make a bigger game. Make 3-4 more games like that and, if they're successful, make a paid one on Steam. If that's a success, then you'll be ready to release on consoles.


Don't forget how the post started - learning a programming language for years. So start low-level and train until you get to higher-level languages like Unreal.

Also, final note, learn English grammar. That'll help...a lot. And either get rid of that story, as it can't be more general, or re-do it to make it more interesting. I'd recommend the former, since sci-fi stories are way too mainstream and you're indie. Think of something wacky, you have a young brain that should be entirely capable of making stuff like that up.
 I mean, I'm developing a 2D game running on OpenGL currently about a King who sends his soldier(the player) to retrieve his dinner from a Fire Lord that throws ships at the player  . Think of something similar. It's bound to hit you.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2013)

Not sure if anyone said it before but Mudbox _is not a game development tool_ - it creates high-poly models unsuitable for video games due to the sheer polycount. If anything, use Blender which is both free and used by professionals.

Mudbox is a program used for artistic renders, _not_ in-game models which have to be efficient, as easy to render as possible while retaining high detail and easy to animate using bones.


----------



## Saturosias (Jun 18, 2013)

kaylin martin said:


> What will the money be used for?:
> it will be used for a lisence in UDK
> Extra workforce
> _*computer upgrades (as i am currently using a very low power netbook; acer aspire one d257)*_


 
This is the true purpose of the "project".

So 15-year-old @OP can get a better computer.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2013)

All in all, come back/start a Kickstarter when you have something to show, OP. So far you... sort of really don't. You need at least a playable Tech Demo, something to grab footage from.


----------



## kaylin martin (Jul 2, 2013)

does anybody know a programming language with similarities to unrealscript but with a smaller learning curve. so i can firstly learn that language then unrealscript

thanks in advance


----------

